# Double bit rehang



## AmateurSawer (Nov 3, 2015)

Spent part of this afternoon rehanging an old True Temper Red Warrior which belonged to my Dad and Grandad.Want to get it sharpened tomorrow and get it back to work.Old tools are great.


----------



## dancan (Nov 9, 2015)

We need some pics ....


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 11, 2015)

dancan said:


> We need some pics ....


Agreed. 
Hey Dan.


----------



## AmateurSawer (Nov 17, 2015)

As soon as I get it sharp and finished and the wife helps get the pics


----------

